# أحنا و تجاربنا !!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*كلنا بنمر بتجارب صعبه لكن مش كلنا رد فعلنا بيكون واحد تجاه تجاربنا .. ومش كلنا بنطلع من تجاربنا بخير وسلام.
فى شخص ضعيف ممكن تهدمه تجربه .. تقضى عليه ..يتغير من انسان متفائل بيحب الحياه لانسان متشائم وكئيب وكاره دنيته .
وفى شخص تانى بيطلع من التجربه وهو أقو ى من الاول .. لانه بيكون اتعلم من غلطه واخد خبره ودرس   .
أحنا بشر وطبيعى جداااا نتأ ثر بأى حاجه تحصلنا منكونشى متوقعينها ..
كلنا قبل ما تحصلنا تجربه من النوع ده بنكون شايفين الدنيا ملونه وبتكون عندنا احلامنا وامانينا الجميله .. وفى لحظه بيتبدل الحال.. بنمر بتجربه  .. ممكن تجربتنا تكون عباره عن صدمه او خيانه او فقدان شخص لاى سبب أو هزه من اى نوع خساره ماليه او مرض مفاجىء .. وقتها نبتدى نشوف الدنيا من حوالينا سودا لكن وقتها وزى ما قلت رد الفعل بيختلف من شخص ضعيف وشخص قوووووى .
الضعيف بيلجأ  لدموعه ووحدته وبيكتفى بندب حظه ولو م الدنيا على اللى عملته فيه .
والقوى بيفوق لنفسه بسرعه وبيواجه الدنيا بشجاعه وبيستفيد من اللى حصله  .
هى دى الدنيا مجموعه من التجارب شويه صعبه ومؤلمه وشويه جميله ومفرحه .
المهم اننا منكونشى ضعفا ونتعلم نواجه تجاربنا بشجاعه وبنفس طويل ونتعلم من اخطائنا ومنكررهاش .. منسيبش الدنيا تغلبنا ونكون احنا أذكى منها .
اتمنى ان موضوعى يعجبكوا ..  و فى أنتظار ارائكوا :Love_Letter_Open:

*


----------



## youhnna (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك جميل دونا
تسلم ايديك وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

الذي يريد ان يقفز الى الامام بعد الاحيان

يعود كم خطوة الى الوراء  ليأخذ مجالا" للقفز

فلنأخذ هذه العبرة ونعود نحاول من جديد

شكراااا دونا

موضوع جميل وسؤال رائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

> *الضعيف بيلجأ لدموعه ووحدته وبيكتفى بندب حظه ولو م الدنيا على اللى عملته فيه .
> والقوى بيفوق لنفسه بسرعه وبيواجه الدنيا بشجاعه وبيستفيد من اللى حصله .
> هى دى الدنيا مجموعه من التجارب شويه صعبه ومؤلمه وشويه جميله ومفرحه .
> المهم اننا منكونشى ضعفا ونتعلم نواجه تجاربنا بشجاعه وبنفس طويل ونتعلم من اخطائنا ومنكررهاش .. منسيبش الدنيا تغلبنا ونكون احنا أذكى منها .
> *



*كلامك جميل جدا يا دونا 
ومنطقي جدا 
الضربة التي لم تكسرني تجعلني اقوي

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطي القوة والغلبة لاولادة​*


----------



## lovely dove (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك رائع يادونا اكيد كلنا بنمر بتجارب وحشه او حلوة 
بس المهم اننا نتعلم من التجربه دي وناخد درس للمستقبل لان الحياة مش بتقف 
مرسي ياقمرايه وربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*هى دى الدنيا مجموعه من التجارب شويه صعبه ومؤلمه وشويه جميله ومفرحه .
المهم اننا منكونشى ضعفا ونتعلم نواجه تجاربنا بشجاعه وبنفس طويل ونتعلم من اخطائنا ومنكررهاش .. منسيبش الدنيا تغلبنا ونكون احنا أذكى منها .

موضوع رائع دونا
ماهي الدنيا كده يوم حلو ويوم وحش بس احنا بايدنا نخلي الايام كلها حلوة ولازم طبعا اننا نتعلم من كل اخطاءنا والا هنقع فيها تاني 
مرسيه ليكي حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 أبريل 2009)

تستني رأي مين بس
هو حد يقدر يتكلم
دي سياسة عليا

قصدي الموضوع جميل جدا
مش مجاملة طبعا ( مش عايز اروح ورا الشمس)

شكرا يادون علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يحافظ عليكي​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2009)

*وانا مستنى لحظة حوار اخص عليك يا دون طاب ارزعنا سؤال ولا حاجة مش كدا يعنى بس جامد برضو طول عمرك *​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
الف شكر يا دونا
وردود الافعال بتختلف
طبقا لأختلاف التجارب 
واختلاف نوع الاشخاص الذين يتعرضوا 
لهذه التجارب
موضوع رائع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعك جميل اوى يادونا 
وفعلا مهما كانت التجارب صعبة لازم نتأكد ان لينا اله عظيم اوى هيعدينا من اى تجربة بس احنا مانبعدش عنه وقت التجارب ونفتكر انها عقاب من ربنا 
و ربنا بيعطى كل شخص التجربة اللى يقدر عليها
ميرسى ليكى ياحبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا يا دونا

واهم حاجه ان احنا نتعلم من تجاربنا الفاشله

ميرسى كتيير يا دونا على الموضوع الرائعه​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا يا دونا

واهم حاجه ان احنا نتعلم من تجاربنا الفاشله

ميرسى كتيير يا دونا على الموضوع الرائعه


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

حقا دونا
فحلاوة الحياة بمزيجها المتجانس من الافراح والاتراح
من نجاحات وكبوات وان اردنا ان نستمتع بها علينا
ان نتعمل معها بجدية فنحول اتراحنا لافراح وكبوتنا لنجاحات
حيث نتعلم من اخطائنا السابقة حتى لا نكررها ونتناسا
هفواتنا ولكن لاننساها لانها مدرستنا فى الحياة
حيث نتعلم كيف نقف بعد سقوطنا ونكون اقوى
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## المجدلية (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدااااااا يا دوناااااا ربنا يبارك كل مواضيعك +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

ياريت نقدر نتعلم ديما من تجاربنا 

موضوع رااااااااائع يا دونا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> موضوعك جميل دونا
> تسلم ايديك وربنا يباركك



*ميرسى كتير على مرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الذي يريد ان يقفز الى الامام بعد الاحيان
> 
> يعود كم خطوة الى الوراء  ليأخذ مجالا" للقفز
> 
> ...



*الله عجبنى تعليقك على الموضوع  يا كليموو
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك المميز دائما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلامك جميل جدا يا دونا
> ومنطقي جدا
> الضربة التي لم تكسرني تجعلني اقوي
> 
> ...



*ميررسى يا رجعا على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك رائع يادونا اكيد كلنا بنمر بتجارب وحشه او حلوة
> بس المهم اننا نتعلم من التجربه دي وناخد درس للمستقبل لان الحياة مش بتقف
> مرسي ياقمرايه وربنا يعوضك



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله فى الموضوع وربنا معاكى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هى دى الدنيا مجموعه من التجارب شويه صعبه ومؤلمه وشويه جميله ومفرحه .
> المهم اننا منكونشى ضعفا ونتعلم نواجه تجاربنا بشجاعه وبنفس طويل ونتعلم من اخطائنا ومنكررهاش .. منسيبش الدنيا تغلبنا ونكون احنا أذكى منها .
> 
> موضوع رائع دونا
> ...



*ميرسى يا روكا على مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> تستني رأي مين بس
> هو حد يقدر يتكلم
> دي سياسة عليا
> 
> ...



*يا سااتر عليك محسسنى انى قابض ارواح فى المنتدى :smil8:
عموما انت فعلا متقدرش تقول كلام غير ده :t30:
نورت الموضوع يا فندم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> *وانا مستنى لحظة حوار اخص عليك يا دون طاب ارزعنا سؤال ولا حاجة مش كدا يعنى بس جامد برضو طول عمرك *​



*قصدك نعمل موضوع فيه خناقه ما انا عارفه هو ده النوع الللى بيعجبك
شرررررررير من يومك يا مرنووووون 
بس انا متأكده انك قريب اووووى هتبقى طيوبه خالص :t30:
هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> الف شكر يا دونا
> وردود الافعال بتختلف
> طبقا لأختلاف التجارب
> ...



*ميرسى يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوعك جميل اوى يادونا
> وفعلا مهما كانت التجارب صعبة لازم نتأكد ان لينا اله عظيم اوى هيعدينا من اى تجربة بس احنا مانبعدش عنه وقت التجارب ونفتكر انها عقاب من ربنا
> و ربنا بيعطى كل شخص التجربة اللى يقدر عليها
> ميرسى ليكى ياحبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*



*ميرسى يا قمر على ردك المميز والجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> جميل جدا يا دونا
> 
> واهم حاجه ان احنا نتعلم من تجاربنا الفاشله
> 
> ميرسى كتيير يا دونا على الموضوع الرائعه​



*ميرسى ليك انت يا مينا على مشاركتك ومتابعتك وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> جميل جدا يا دونا
> 
> واهم حاجه ان احنا نتعلم من تجاربنا الفاشله
> 
> ميرسى كتيير يا دونا على الموضوع الرائعه



*ميرسى يا نيرمين على مشاركتك ومتغيبيش عننا كتير كده بتوحشينا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا
> فحلاوة الحياة بمزيجها المتجانس من الافراح والاتراح
> من نجاحات وكبوات وان اردنا ان نستمتع بها علينا
> ان نتعمل معها بجدية فنحول اتراحنا لافراح وكبوتنا لنجاحات
> ...



*دائما صاحب حضور مميز وتعليق فى الصميم
ميرسى يا وليم وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> جميل جدااااااا يا دوناااااا ربنا يبارك كل مواضيعك +++ سلام المسيح



*ميرسى على متابعتك وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ياريت نقدر نتعلم ديما من تجاربنا
> 
> موضوع رااااااااائع يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## *malk (5 يونيو 2009)

انا مع كل حاجة بتحصل
اة بزعل وبنهارر فى الاول
بعد كدة بقوم تانى كأن مفيش حاجة حصلت
ومش بيحصلى حاجة اصلا
ابتديت احس انة معنديش دم يا دونا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2009)

*malk قال:


> انا مع كل حاجة بتحصل
> اة بزعل وبنهارر فى الاول
> بعد كدة بقوم تانى كأن مفيش حاجة حصلت
> ومش بيحصلى حاجة اصلا
> ...



*ههههههههه
يخرب عقلك
طيب ليه متقوليش انك قويه وبتتعلمى من تجاربك ومبتكرريش اخطائك تانى
نورتى الموضوع يا سكرره :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## bent almalk (29 يونيو 2009)

*طول عمرنا واحنا عيشيين بنمر بتجارب بس المهم انى اتعلم

واطلع من التجربه بشىء مفيد وهو انى اكون قوى

وازاى اتغلب على اى ضعف فيا

ميرسى حببتى للموضوع الجميل


الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *طول عمرنا واحنا عيشيين بنمر بتجارب بس المهم انى اتعلم
> 
> واطلع من التجربه بشىء مفيد وهو انى اكون قوى
> 
> ...



*هو بقى اجمل بمرورك عليه يا قمر
ميرسى وربنا معاكى *


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2009)

سوف تحدث لنا تجارب و ضيقات لكن لابد ان نلجىء الي الله فيها بالتوبة و الاتكال عليه, نلجىء له ليس ليزيل التجربة بل ليعطينا ثباتا في التجربة قال السيد المسيح " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم" اذن لابد ان نضع ثقتنا في الله كلي القدرة , مهما كانت كبر حجم التجربة التي تعاني منها فلو ان ثقتك في الله كبيرة ستجد التجربة كلا شىء بل و تقبلها بفرح لانك واثق ان احتمالك لهل و اتكالك علي الله سيجعلك تفوز ببركات عظيمة في نهاية التجربة هنا و احب اختم بقول لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وهو " ان الضيقة سميت ضيقة لان القلب ضاق ان يتسع لها"
من اكبر الضيقات التى مرت بى تعب والدى ومرارةمشوار العلاجولافظع طلعا هو وفاة والدىبعد هذا المشوار الصعب احسست ان الدنيا انتهت خلاص لايوجد بهالاغير اللون الاسود وكرهت الحياة وبل وصل بى الحال انى كنت اعاتب اللة بطريقة صعبةةجدا   لكن فىالنهاية ادركت ان اللة  لا يعطى تجربة اكبر من احتمال الانسان 
********************
موضوع اكتر من رائع دونا
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اى تجربه بتكون من عند يسوع


----------



## ارووجة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

كلام جمييييييييييل ومهم
انا فترة بجد كنت مستسلمة ويأسانة من امور صعبة مريت بيها بس في النهاية لقيت انه مش ده الحل ....بالعكس هالشي زادت مشاكلي ....بس نشكرالرب هلئ متفائلة وعايزة ارجع اعمل اي شي حتى اطلع من هالمود و حقق اهدافي...رغم انو تاخرت بس نشكر الرررب انه صحيت...بس احيانا بضعف وبتزكر بس برجع بفوّئ نفسي وبطلب من ربي يكون معي حتى حتى مااكرر الخسارة

ميرسي يائمر عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> سوف تحدث لنا تجارب و ضيقات لكن لابد ان نلجىء الي الله فيها بالتوبة و الاتكال عليه, نلجىء له ليس ليزيل التجربة بل ليعطينا ثباتا في التجربة قال السيد المسيح " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم" اذن لابد ان نضع ثقتنا في الله كلي القدرة , مهما كانت كبر حجم التجربة التي تعاني منها فلو ان ثقتك في الله كبيرة ستجد التجربة كلا شىء بل و تقبلها بفرح لانك واثق ان احتمالك لهل و اتكالك علي الله سيجعلك تفوز ببركات عظيمة في نهاية التجربة هنا و احب اختم بقول لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وهو " ان الضيقة سميت ضيقة لان القلب ضاق ان يتسع لها"
> من اكبر الضيقات التى مرت بى تعب والدى ومرارةمشوار العلاجولافظع طلعا هو وفاة والدىبعد هذا المشوار الصعب احسست ان الدنيا انتهت خلاص لايوجد بهالاغير اللون الاسود وكرهت الحياة وبل وصل بى الحال انى كنت اعاتب اللة بطريقة صعبةةجدا   لكن فىالنهاية ادركت ان اللة  لا يعطى تجربة اكبر من احتمال الانسان
> ********************
> موضوع اكتر من رائع دونا
> ميرسى ليكى



*مرور مميز كعادتك دائما يا جرجس
ميررررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> اى تجربه بتكون من عند يسوع



*ميرررسى على المشاركه وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> كلام جمييييييييييل ومهم
> انا فترة بجد كنت مستسلمة ويأسانة من امور صعبة مريت بيها بس في النهاية لقيت انه مش ده الحل ....بالعكس هالشي زادت مشاكلي ....بس نشكرالرب هلئ متفائلة وعايزة ارجع اعمل اي شي حتى اطلع من هالمود و حقق اهدافي...رغم انو تاخرت بس نشكر الرررب انه صحيت...بس احيانا بضعف وبتزكر بس برجع بفوّئ نفسي وبطلب من ربي يكون معي حتى حتى مااكرر الخسارة
> 
> ميرسي يائمر عالموضوع الجميل



*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا ارووجتى 
نورتى الموضوع يا غاليه
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هى دى الدنيا مجموعه من التجارب شويه صعبه ومؤلمه وشويه جميله ومفرحه .
المهم اننا منكونشى ضعفا ونتعلم نواجه تجاربنا بشجاعه وبنفس طويل ونتعلم من اخطائنا ومنكررهاش .. منسيبش الدنيا تغلبنا ونكون احنا أذكى منها .​

موضوع مهم جدا وجميل

الرب يبارك فكركم الرائع

فى فتح مواضيع مهمه جدا

منتهى الشكر ليكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> هى دى الدنيا مجموعه من التجارب شويه صعبه ومؤلمه وشويه جميله ومفرحه .
> المهم اننا منكونشى ضعفا ونتعلم نواجه تجاربنا بشجاعه وبنفس طويل ونتعلم من اخطائنا ومنكررهاش .. منسيبش الدنيا تغلبنا ونكون احنا أذكى منها .​
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا وجميل
> ...



*لا اجد ما يكفيك من كلمات الشكر يا استاذى لتشجيعك الدائم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الغاليه بكل الخير*


----------

